# Haus des Pfarrers



## aphonopelma1313 (Jul 27, 2013)

A small abandoned house from a german priest:

1



Skull I... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2



Typewriter... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3



Creepy childrens play room... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4



Rock on Jesus... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5



Seminar... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6



Comfortable... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7



Colour points... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

8



Chupacabra... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

9



Skull II... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## whitelaw (Jul 27, 2013)

Female skull. In a priests house eh? The mystery deepens. Lovely find. Thank you.


----------



## krela (Jul 27, 2013)

Love that 60s living room!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice shots! Love the skull! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 28, 2013)

Great treasures,love the lights.


----------



## Romford Reject (Jul 28, 2013)

Is that a dead lizard on the floor?


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 28, 2013)

Dude, how do you find these places? tell you what, a skull on the table? This priest was a sicko methinx!!!


----------



## mookster (Jul 28, 2013)

Apparently according to one of my Belgian friends there used to be photos of children in there too, definite weirdo if true....


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 28, 2013)

You find the strangest, most interesting places, I love it.


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Jul 31, 2013)

mookster said:


> Apparently according to one of my Belgian friends there used to be photos of children in there too, definite weirdo if true....



Yes, thats true, and the pics all have very weird pov...


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 31, 2013)

great place, very interesting.
Fab shots too!


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 31, 2013)

*Bloody brilliant! *


----------

